# Puppy "must have" list



## midwifeheather (Jan 30, 2015)

I have a idea of what I need.
I'm going to get a crate, probably this one





I want to use a Xpen, and either attach the crate to it or put the crate inside of it. I'd prefer to attach it to the crate. We have hardwood floors, so I was leaning towards this xpen so it doesn't scratch the floors.
Amazon.com : North States Industries Superyard Ultimate Play Yard, Ivory : Indoor Safety Gates : Pet Supplies
or
Amazon.com : North States Superyard Play Yard, Grey, 6 Panel : Pet Kennels : Pet Supplies
or
the IRIS one recommended here

or I can get a wire one (cheaper) Amazon.com : Midwest Exercise Pen, 30-Inch, Black : Pet Playpens : Pet Supplies
But it may scratch my floors?

I also want to get a few good toys, like a kong and what else is recommended?

I plan to train for potty outdoors only so I'm not getting litter box/puppy pads.

Any other advice?? I want to have everything ready and here when we bring the puppy home.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

midwifeheather said:


> I have a idea of what I need.
> I'm going to get a crate, probably this one
> Amazon.com : Midwest iCrate Double-Door Folding Metal Dog Crate, 22 Inches by 13 Inches by 16 Inches : Pet Kennels : Pet Supplies
> 
> ...


Even if you are planning on just outdoor potty training, there WILL be accidents until they are completely trained. We have good hardwood floors too, and I didn't want them scratched OR soiled. I bought a remnant of vinyl flooring at Home Depot and put that under the ex-pen it served two purposes. It was a waterproof, easy-clean surface in case of puppy messes, and also kept the wire ex-pen completely off the floor, so no scratches!

I couldn't find a photo with the floor vinyl. This is what we used before&#8230; I think it's called vinyl sail cloth. But it's light weight enough that he was able to hook his sharp puppy teeth into it and pull it up when he was bored! But it will give you the idea of our set-up anyway!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

You may want to get a 24 inch crate with divider if you want it to be large enough for your puppy when it is bigger. I used a superyard with Molly and I liked it very much. You can open it up and use it to block off larger openings between rooms too. Don't forget grooming supplies, toothbrush and paste and cleaning supplies, including lots of paper towels.


----------



## midwifeheather (Jan 30, 2015)

Great ideas, thanks for the photo! 
Yes that's what I was thinking attaching the xpen to the crate.
And yes I want the crate to last so I will get the bigger one w/ the divider thanks for that tip!
I will look at home improvement stores for remnants  
What height wire xpen do you recommend?


----------



## midwifeheather (Jan 30, 2015)

which brushes/combs are the best?
I plan to keep the pup in a puppy cut


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Most on here will recommend the CC buttercomb 005. I bought the number 000 because it was $20 cheaper. I find this comb to be a little large for my 6 lb. Hav
but they are very nice combs. My favorite comb is a staggered tooth comb with a handle that I got at Petco. I also have a soft slicker brush that I use. Many people like the CC wooden pin brushes also.


----------



## Zarika (Dec 16, 2012)

I would train for both indoors and outdoors. I really wanted Hobbes to be able to go inside (in a controlled manner) and outside, but he just wasn't having anything to do with a potty pad. I really wish I had persisted. It would make things so much easier.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

A crate inside the expen without a potty area might be an invitation for accidents. If you plan to crate train for housebreaking you need to be able to close them in the crate if they haven't pottied outside. It might be easier to do that if the crate was outside the pen, otherwise you would have to get in the pen to access the crate. Or do you have a different plan in mind?


----------



## midwifeheather (Jan 30, 2015)

You're right I'd have to get in the expen to close the crate. I was planning on crateing at night and at times by day.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

midwifeheather said:


> You're right I'd have to get in the expen to close the crate. I was planning on crateing at night and at times by day.


You might want to read Ian Dunbar's method of potty training, which includes short-term confinement (in a crate) when you are there to take the puppy out OFTEN, and long-term confinement, where you have a crate for the puppy to sleep in, but also includes an increasingly smaller "potty option" (he suggest pee pads) in an ex-pen area so you don't force the puppy into a situation where they have no choice but to soil their bedding.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

midwifeheather said:


> Great ideas, thanks for the photo!
> Yes that's what I was thinking attaching the xpen to the crate.
> And yes I want the crate to last so I will get the bigger one w/ the divider thanks for that tip!
> I will look at home improvement stores for remnants
> What height wire xpen do you recommend?


I wouldn't bother with higher than 24". I have one that is 30", and even with my long (5'10") legs, it's hard to step over. From what I've seen, if a Havanese puppy is getting out of a 24" ex-pen, they are climbing, not jumping. They can climb a 3' ex-pen as easily as a 2' ex-pen, and the inevitable fall from the other side is more likely to damage them. If you have one of those (few) incorrigible souls who WON'T stay in a 24" ex-pen, your best bet is to get an ex-pen cover, so escape is not an option.

Another thing I would STRONGLY suggest is an ex-pen with a gate that both you AND the puppy can get through. (some have a brace across the top) This makes things SO much easier. I also WAY prefer crates with two doors, one on the end and one on the side. Much easier access, and gives you more options for arranging your "puppy bed room"!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I purchased a large Richell expandable ex-pen with tray for Scout. I put his bed and toys in it. It has a plastic tray on the bottom that I put wee pads on. When I was at home I would leave the gate open and he would go in on his own to sleep. Then we got Truffles I purchased another. We just recently moved them upstairs to a bedroom because they no longer have any accidents. I still sometimes use it if I need to be gone for a long period of time. It is large enough for them to move around. I probably should have used a crate, but we just went with the ex-pen. The plastic tray is great to protect hardwood or carpet.


----------



## midwifeheather (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks for the advice so far!

I will look into that training method and expens with a door. I saw some that open for the pup to get thru but I am with you in wanting to open it for me and puppy to get in/out.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

midwifeheather said:


> Thanks for the advice so far!
> 
> I will look into that training method and expens with a door. I saw some that open for the pup to get thru but I am with you in wanting to open it for me and puppy to get in/out.


Midwest definitely makes them... i have two older ones. But I just bought this one, and I like it a lot!:


----------



## midwifeheather (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks!

I requested Ian Dunbar's book from the library.

Also, water bottles?? I always used water bowls for my boxers. Do hav parents prefer water bottles? Amazon links appreciated  Will be placing a order soon down to a week before I can pick up my puppy.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I liked the Richell ex-pen because it has wood trim. The measurements are 29"x50" and 29" high. You can also purchase a cover for it if you need one.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Heather Glen said:


> I liked the Richell ex-pen because it has wood trim. The measurements are 29"x50" and 29" high. You can also purchase a cover for it if you need one.


The Richell ex-pens (and other products) are GORGEOUS. And if cost were no object, or if it were going to be a permanent part of the scenery, I'd definitely go that route. But they are a lot more expensive than many other ex-pen options.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

midwifeheather said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I requested Ian Dunbar's book from the library.
> 
> Also, water bottles?? I always used water bowls for my boxers. Do hav parents prefer water bottles? Amazon links appreciated  Will be placing a order soon down to a week before I can pick up my puppy.


Ask your breeder what the puppies are used to. Many breeders use bottle because it keeps the puppies from tipping their water over.

As they get older, especially if you are leaving them in full coat, their beard can pick up a LOT of water when they drink out of a traditional bowl. We use three different water "dispensers". In Kodi's crate, and in the room where he's gated when we're out of the house, he's got a water bottle. In the kitchen, he and the cat share this water fountain:

Amazon.com : Pioneer Pet Stainless Steel Fountain Raindrop Design : Pet Self Waterers : Pet Supplies

They tend to drink from the top where the water bubbles up, so he doesn't get so much water on his face.

When traveling in our RV, we use this one. It holds a lot of water, but there is only a small amount at a time in the "cup" the dog drinks out of, so it doesn't get his face wet. It also doesn't spill easily, and can be stored sitting upright in the car so it doesn't spill at all.

Amazon.com: Heininger 3059 PortablePET WaterBoy: Pet Supplies


----------



## midwifeheather (Jan 30, 2015)

krandall said:


> The Richell ex-pens (and other products) are GORGEOUS. And if cost were no object, or if it were going to be a permanent part of the scenery, I'd definitely go that route. But they are a lot more expensive than many other ex-pen options.


yes I just looked at it and it's way over what I can spend


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

The ex-pen was a permanent part of our scenery for a couple years. I wanted something that would look ok in front of the fireplace It is very sturdy and the tray makes it easy to clean.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Heather Glen said:


> The ex-pen was a permanent part of our scenery for a couple years. I wanted something that would look ok in front of the fireplace It is very sturdy and the tray makes it easy to clean.


They certainly are beautiful!


----------



## midwifeheather (Jan 30, 2015)

Placed my amazon order last night!
I bought the crate, xpen, some toys, a water bottle, washable puppy pads. 

I need to get to a home improvement store to look at some laminate. 

Krandall I ordered the heavy duty xpen you recommended! It was between that and the iris, and I liked the door better on the metal one.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I just want to caution you about washable pee pads. My experience (and others) is that puppies pee on the cloth and then generalize to other fabrics like bath mats and area rugs.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

MarinaGirl said:


> I just want to caution you about washable pee pads. My experience (and others) is that puppies pee on the cloth and then generalize to other fabrics like bath mats and area rugs.


I agree. Unless you're going to use the washable pads under a grate, like a UgoDog, I would STRONGLY suggest another option.


----------



## midwifeheather (Jan 30, 2015)

krandall said:


> I agree. Unless you're going to use the washable pads under a grate, like a UgoDog, I would STRONGLY suggest another option.


ok good to know. I hate using disposable things but I guess those are the best bet for now w/ the puppy.


----------



## midwifeheather (Jan 30, 2015)

Just wanted to come back and update, this is the xpen setup we're using currently

and this is smores


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Looks great! I have that one too, and I like how flexible it is in terms of configuration. Sturdy too!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Smores is adorable!


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

He really is adorable!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Smores is just precious! Love the name!


----------

